# [SOLVED] Motorola Surfboard not working with Netgear router



## delmore001 (Sep 4, 2010)

I just installed Comcast cable modem Motorola Surfboard. I was forced to switch when Comcast simply and suddently "disconnected" my old modem with a message to come get a new one. My router is Netgear WNR2000 and is only a few months old. The cable modem is not working with the router. This isn't exactly a difficult install. Modem works fine as long as the cat5 is to the CPU and not via the router. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Motorola Surfboard not working with Netgear router*








and welcome to the Forum

Power cycle everything when you change the connection: Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect ot the internet then


----------



## delmore001 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Motorola Surfboard not working with Netgear router*

Thanks for the welcome, Rich. I've tried power cycling a few times with the patience of a saint--modem(wait), router (wait for power light), then PC. Nothing. The second I switch the cat5-CPU cable from router to modem the connection comes up in a heartbeat. 

Hope you're having a blessed day.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Motorola Surfboard not working with Netgear router*

Sounds like the Router might be daulty . . what is the history?

With the pc connected to the Router and the router to the modem, try this:

Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Motorola Surfboard not working with Netgear router*

Try resetting the router back to defaults.

Once this has been done try power cycling the devices again.


----------



## delmore001 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Motorola Surfboard not working with Netgear router*

In order to do the IPCONFIG /ALL of course I had to power cycle again. This time the router behaved very differently from the previous several attempts. I thought the router lights looked odd before. For some reason the router seems to have righted itself. Maybe by pushing the buttons on the front and back last time that reset it? Don't know. But all is working now. Thank you kind friends.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Motorola Surfboard not working with Netgear router*

Great . . glad you got it sorted!!


----------

